# MCAT 2010 Punjab



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Syllabus content has been announced, here's the link:
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's the link for the FAQs for admission procedure which they've posted on their site,
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks!


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

I ll be giving the mcat this year as a non-fsc student, do you think i should trust the fact that they will give the paper out of the a levels syllabus uploaded on the uhs site? because last year i heard that there was lots of content from outside the syllabus?


----------



## maheen (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah that's exactly what I need to know.
And btw, do you guys think that entry test preperation sessions offered by KIMS and other academies are worth joining?


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

KIPS is worth going. If you can't catch up with their starting sessions then try best to attend the last sessions atleast. Many students have gained alot of advantage by their exam prepration techniques.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

I read in the dogarson's book and also in this link that 

"The candidate must produce certificate to have been:
i). Inoculated against the enteric group of fevers within the preceding 12 months."

in medical fitness requirements. I was not aware of this a year back... how can i produce such a certificate?

hope you ll help?
and me earlier question still stands.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

raidermary said:


> I ll be giving the mcat this year as a non-fsc student, do you think i should trust the fact that they will give the paper out of the a levels syllabus uploaded on the uhs site? because last year i heard that there was lots of content from outside the syllabus?


I gave the Non-FSC test last year. The thing was the test was everything other than FSC. So i guess it had many different educational systems. Some of the "Red Spot" MCQ's did come, Chemistry was relatively easier but Physics and Bio was tough. Good Luck.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> I gave the Non-FSC test last year. The thing was the test was everything other than FSC. So i guess it had many different educational systems. Some of the "Red Spot" MCQ's did come, Chemistry was relatively easier but Physics and Bio was tough. Good Luck.


okay, thanks a lot!


But isn't it obvious that if an entrance test specifies a syllabus, that it should stick to it? What's the point in uploading the whole syllabus of A levels when theyre not even going to follow it when making the paper?

Sorry just really nervous.! I don't want to have to be doing this next year too! For me its just one shot. I don't think i could survive a gap year :S


----------



## maheen (Aug 3, 2009)

The nust test is on the 17th and now the mcat's on the 20th. This is a problem for the non fsc students :/
I was going to start doing all the fsc stuff but then i heard about the mcat.
I have no idea which test to study for now :/
urghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

maheen said:


> The nust test is on the 17th and now the mcat's on the 20th. This is a problem for the non fsc students :/
> I was going to start doing all the fsc stuff but then i heard about the mcat.
> I have no idea which test to study for now :/
> urghhhhhhhhhh


haha same here ! for fsc we have to study the fsc syllabus and for mcat, the a-levels (non fsc) one!


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wouldn't have been able to survive a gap year either. Its just too much pressure. 

They had the A-Levels syllabus up last year too, but believe me the test wasn't purely A-Levels. But, i hope they follow the pattern this year. 

I go to Shifa, its a real good med school. You should also give it a try. 



raidermary said:


> okay, thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> But isn't it obvious that if an entrance test specifies a syllabus, that it should stick to it? What's the point in uploading the whole syllabus of A levels when theyre not even going to follow it when making the paper?
> ...


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> I wouldn't have been able to survive a gap year either. Its just too much pressure.
> 
> They had the A-Levels syllabus up last year too, but believe me the test wasn't purely A-Levels. But, i hope they follow the pattern this year.
> 
> I go to Shifa, its a real good med school. You should also give it a try.


ive already gotten my admit card for the shifa test, could you tell me any tips for their test? because dmc and shifa are my top priorities! If i get into shifa, ill be crazy happy! =D

if you could tell me what kind of content came in the paper it would be a huge help? and did they have iqbaliaat in the syllabus last year too? because i kinda s**k at urdu?


----------



## abracadabra (Jun 21, 2010)

*shifa*



raidermary said:


> ive already gotten my admit card for the shifa test, could you tell me any tips for their test? because dmc and shifa are my top priorities! If i get into shifa, ill be crazy happy! =D
> 
> if you could tell me what kind of content came in the paper it would be a huge help? and did they have iqbaliaat in the syllabus last year too? because i kinda s**k at urdu?


 
how did you get your admit card for shifa. did youu download it from their website?


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

abracadabra said:


> how did you get your admit card for shifa. did youu download it from their website?


No i did not download it, i posted them my application, with the admit card filled up. And they posted it back stamped.


----------



## maheen (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anybody know about any practise questions book for the fsc entrance test that has topic wise mcqs? Like we have the redspot for a levels. I dont think there'd be a book that has topic wise questions for the fsc course (need it to study for nust (amc) though).

which practise book would you guys recommend for amc entrance test?

p.s: for shifa and for colleges in karachi such as ziauddin, baqai and jmc, the entrance test is from fsc right?
I mean is there anything else that we need to study?
Is there anything else


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Guys; should i just go through the FSc Science Books? Or even look a tad bit into the 9th-10th books. I mean you never know. What if they give all the Basic concepts mcqs? 

Best of luck to Y'all.

Insha'Allah, we all are gonna do really good. :happy: 

Also, any site where i could take a look into the last year papers?


----------



## usamabinsaif (May 15, 2010)

I dont think last year's paper will be available anywhere. they dont leak it that easy.
and yes inshallah we all will do good. has anyone attended orientation??


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

some one told me that you cant appear more than once in punjab medical colleges entrance test 2010 onwards.is this true?
she said that they told this in the orientation seminars at rawalpindi medical college on 10th july 2010. i didnt go and i am confused. help.....someone?


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

^ The test happens only once every year, i think. So? 
But Best of luck. Just gave it your best shot. Don't panic=] Insha'Allah, it will be fine.


----------



## usamabinsaif (May 15, 2010)

well this is something new! i've attended two orientations. in lahore and multan. they never mentioned such thing. plus if you are appearing in 2010 then why are you concerned about next year's policies. just focus on MCAT. and, as aminah said, give your best shot!


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

aamna_younus said:


> some one told me that you cant appear more than once in punjab medical colleges entrance test 2010 onwards.is this true?
> she said that they told this in the orientation seminars at rawalpindi medical college on 10th july 2010. i didnt go and i am confused. help.....someone?


I attended the lahore seminar! and the guy said that you can take the test AS MANY times as you want. there is no limit! 

but the test happens once a year! so yeah...


----------

